# Columbia Summer Directing Workshop for Film 2009



## EMDelMar (Apr 16, 2009)

Summer Directing Workshop for Film

Is anyone attending/applying for this workshop? Has anyone completed it? Perhaps you can share your experiences and thoughts. 

I was just accepted and I think I will attend, though it will cost me over $4,000 for six weeks. Just trying to figure out if it's worth it.


----------



## EMDelMar (May 11, 2009)

nobody?


----------

